# Roadster roof drainage pipes



## KJBarbe (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have a three and a half year old roadster that is collecting water in the passenger footwell. Have taken it to the local Audi dealership to be told that this is quite a common fault. The roof is designed so that water runs off it into a channel at the back which then runs into collection tubs left and right. From these there are drainage pipes, which for one, are very fragile and secondly can easily become blocked. To replace the pipes is ok Â£20 ish each the problem is that it is a 6 to 7 hours at Â£100 an hour!!!  Usual story of out side of warranty,blah blah blah. Has anyone else had this experience and has your dealership helped with the cost?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How's the car out of warranty?


----------



## KJBarbe (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry just read back the message! Three and a half year old was what I should have written!!


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

my 5 year old roadster had wet passenger side footwell 3 weeks ago...i removed both seats and pulled up the carpet, it was saturated!!!! which was not easy..then done water test, me in the car and dad soaking it with the hose

it was coming in at the corner of the hood, the water is meant to collect in little plastic type trays but for some reason or another, when i put the hood down i could tell it was not all running down towards the tray because there was a gap,(the gap i repaired using a piece of rubber and glueing it in place aiming the water to end up in the tray), and was then running like where the speaker is behind the seat and in to the car....also i could see water coming in through the bottom of the door, water gathers on top of the rubber seal then drops in the footwell...where the door hinge is the rubber seal has a join in it and i reckon water was getting through that join running down and gathering up until it trickled into the car so i super glued the rubber seal together and now no leaks...

the only way or rectifying the situation is do what i done seats out carpet up, and let the carpet fully dry.....i left mine for a week like this until i was dead happy no water was coming in after it rained for days and i even soaked it with the hose loads of times....at the weekend i put the seats and carpet back in as i am totally confident it is water leak and water free!!!

i did put a post up here a few weeks ago, but no-one seemed to have the same problem...so i investigated for myself...HOPE THIS HELPS...and am soorry its such a long post, but it may just be worth reading...GOOD LUCK
:!: :wink:


----------



## KJBarbe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks "Jutty",
The young lad at the dealership was very convincing with his diagnosis of the problem, infact he was due to repair his mates car that was suffering the same problem. I will have a much closer look at what you are talking about and see if any of your issues relate to mine.
Cheers


----------



## john biffo (Jan 15, 2007)

I found the same problem 2 weeks ago. A pool of water just behind the passenger seat. This obviously meant the whole footwell was soaked. I am now in the process of drying it out.

Have not gone for the option of taking up the carpets. Got rid of most of the water using sponge + vacuum from local garage to suck up any remaining then dehumidifier. Lining under the carpet is just about dry.

Initially I thought the drainage holes for the roof may be blocked (the ones you have been quoted to repair). I have tested them out and there seems to be no problem there. I then started looking about for any other blocked drainage holes. Found one on the wing where the bonnet pivot is attached also another beneath where the door is attached to the body.

So far it has rained many times and I have not noticed it getting any wetter, however the car was not totally dried out. I plan to do the water test this weekend will let you know the results.

Personally I would not trust the garage. Check the drain holes yourself by (with the hood closed and you inside) pouring water into the drain cups and see that the water drains away. You should see it draining off between the front and back wheels. If this is ok then pour water onto the roof and look to see if all the water drips into the cups.

Hope this helps and you donâ€™t get screwed for 600 notes.


----------



## Bob670 (Jul 8, 2006)

I now have the same problem. Passenger front footwell and drivers side behind the seat.
I have checked the drainage holes on the wings and they seem to be OK but I have noticed dampness in the boot immediately behind the seats. I lifted the inspection cover in the shelf behind the seats and can see water in the bttom of the car under what I think is the roof motor or some electrical device.

Can anyone help and tell me where these plastic cups are situted?

Many Thanks


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

Bob670 said:


> I now have the same problem. Passenger front footwell and drivers side behind the seat.
> I have checked the drainage holes on the wings and they seem to be OK but I have noticed dampness in the boot immediately behind the seats. I lifted the inspection cover in the shelf behind the seats and can see water in the bttom of the car under what I think is the roof motor or some electrical device.
> 
> Can anyone help and tell me where these plastic cups are situted?
> ...


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 382#859382


----------



## john biffo (Jan 15, 2007)

i have also updated on the same thread that Jutty points to above


----------

